# Finishing with Linseed Oil



## cmoored (May 18, 2014)

Good Afternoon All!
I have ahead of me a task of staining and finishing a few unfinished pieces of pine furniture. I am a newbie at staining and finishing so I have some questions that way I can do it right the first time. 
First I want to stain the wood with a cherry stain(minwax). 
Should I use a pre-stain?

After the stain dries and I get the desired color, I wanted to finish it with Linseed oil. Should I sand the stain before applying the boiled linseed oil?
But my I want the finish to be more protective. Can I apply polyurethane over the boiled linseed oil?

These pieces of furniture are being used for a computer desk, so I would like it to be able to handle possibly putting drinks on top without having to worry about rings.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks
Danielle


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Danielle, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.
I would use a pre conditioner on pine,it will raise the grain so sand before continuing.
Personally I'm not a fan of using anything on top of linseed oil.( linseed oil never hardens) why not just stain and put a hard finish on it.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard....must agree with semipro...I'd just stain to tone wanted, and put the hard type finish on it..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Danielle, welcome to the forum.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*X to Linseed Oil*

I am likely totally wrong; as I have no personal experience applying linseed oil; BUT, I have seen so many terrible results and wasted wood from the use of linseed oil!! It really makes me wonder what could be the draw to use it??!!.
I hope someone will enlighten us all and perhaps show us what a GOOD result looks like with a Linseed Oil finish. Pictures too Please!!:yes4:


----------

